# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Pyetje për dy lojëra me letra.

## BlooD_VenoM

Përshëndetje !
Kisha një pyetje,për emërtime që njihen më gjërë se në Shqipëri për dy lojëra me letra.E para është loja e famshme që në Shqipëri njihet me emrin *Murlan*.Si mund ta gjej në Internet këtë lojë ,me çfarë emri ,a ka ndonjë vënd për ta luajtur online dhe cilat janë rregullat (ato të saktat jo deformimet debilistike që i janë bërë sot).Tjetra,është loja 5 Katësh(ngjan paksa me Hearts që ka Windows në Folderin Games).Si mund ta gjej në Internet lojën 5 katësh ? Pra si njihen ndërkombtarisht këto lojra.Apo janë shpikje të Shqiptarit lol ?

Faleminderit.

----------


## PINK

Si luhet murlani mo, se mbase te ndihmoj une. 

po deshe si luhet xing apo spathi, te jap ndonje tip si te fitosh. LOL

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Si luhet murlani mo, se mbase te ndihmoj une. 
> 
> po deshe si luhet xing apo spathi, te jap ndonje tip si te fitosh. LOL


Jo po 500-ç :P.

Murlani është një lojë që luhet me maksimumi 4 lojtarë,ndahen të gjitha letrat.Luhet dhe me xholat.3 është letra më e vogël ,dhe Xholi i kuq është letra më e madhe.Pra 4 thyen 3,5 thyen 4 e kështu me radhë.Sipas renditjes janë; 3-4-5-6-7-8-9-J-Q-K-Ace-2-Xholi i Zi,Xholi i Kuq.
E kuptove tani për kë bëhet fjalë ? Apo do akoma shpjegime :P ?

----------


## PINK

> Jo po 500-ç :P.
> 
> Murlani është një lojë që luhet me maksimumi 4 lojtarë,ndahen të gjitha letrat.Luhet dhe me xholat.3 është letra më e vogël ,dhe Xholi i kuq është letra më e madhe.Pra 4 thyen 3,5 thyen 4 e kështu me radhë.Sipas renditjes janë; 3-4-5-6-7-8-9-J-Q-K-Ace-2-Xholi i Zi,Xholi i Kuq.
> E kuptove tani për kë bëhet fjalë ? Apo do akoma shpjegime :P ?


Aha nuk e dikam kete. Mbaj mend kshu me shume lojtare luanim ate lojen"kujt i ngel derri ne dore".  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Aha nuk e dikam kete. Mbaj mend kshu me shume lojtare luanim ate lojen"kujt i ngel derri ne dore".


Të ngeli derri ndonjëherë në dorë pinko ???  :pa dhembe:

----------


## PINK

E kam marre, po e kam pasuar prape shpejt. Asnjehere ne dore.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> E kam marre, po e kam pasuar prape shpejt. Asnjehere ne dore.


Të lumtë pushka  :ngerdheshje: .
Boll me llafe tashi,po gërrmo më gjej emrin. :P

----------


## PINK

Nuk e di, vetem solitare di une online.  :perqeshje:

----------


## EDLIN

Po mbase eshte "Spades" ose "Hearts", shihi nje here mbase e kam qelluar..

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Edlin,flm per pergjigjen.Hearts eshte shume e ngjashme me 5 kateshin,po nuk eshte ai.Te Hearts,derri Maç nuk eshte -16,vetem kupat jane shume -.Pra i afrohet,por nuk eshte ajo.Do ta provoj dhe Spades,dhe do te te them.Flm.

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

BlooD_VenoM, Murlan mund ta shkarkosh ktu: http://www.shkodraonline.com/download.php?view.11 , nuk luhet online ndoshta e ke pas këtë lojë më përpara se e ka shumë si lojë. Po aty ke dhe lojën Pesë katsh.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> BlooD_VenoM, Murlan mund ta shkarkosh ktu: http://www.shkodraonline.com/download.php?view.11 , nuk luhet online ndoshta e ke pas këtë lojë më përpara se e ka shumë si lojë. Po aty ke dhe lojën Pesë katsh.


Flm për përgjigjen.Unë desha emërtimin ndërkombëtar,megjithatë faleminderit.E kam pasur në pc lojën Murlan.Dmth desha të lexoja dhe rregullat e para.
Shëndet.

----------


## ilvis pellumbi

kush me ndihmon me rregullat e lojes 5 katesh sepse dua ta mesoj...  :buzeqeshje:  Faleminderit

----------


## Wordless

> kush me ndihmon me rregullat e lojes 5 katesh sepse dua ta mesoj...  Faleminderit


Kupat , çupat dhe kerri maç janë minuse që nuk duhen marë. " Asi " është letra më e madhe që mer si minuse ashtu dhe pluse. Duhet patur kujdes që letrat e mëdha të mos mbahen në dorë deri në fund të lojës pasi mund të ngeli dora dhe mund të marësh shumë minuse të cilat zakonisht ngelin në duart e lojtarëve deri në fundin e lojës. Sa më shumë pluse, aq më mirë. Dora e Shtatave pastaj është e thjeshtë.. duhen rënditur letrat pas Shtatës (e cila hap lojën) sipas ngjyrës. Nga njëra anë rënditën duke zbritur dmth 765432A dhe nga ana tjetër duke i ngjitur 78912JQKA ..( Asi mund të vëndoset në fund të rënditjes nga të dy krahët.

----------

